# Pilgrim



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Rest in peace Pilgrim. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. RIP Pilgrim.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Wishing you great peace and comfort during this intense time.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Pilgrim.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Pilgrim. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad and difficult time. 

Godspeed Pilgrim


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss x


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Now that I no longer feel like I've been hit between the eyes by a sledge hammer, can anybody help me get our other dog through the grieving? Girly, a ten year old whippet cross we adopted when she was eight, is either actively looking for Pilgrim or lying on the bed watching the front gate. Any suggestions, other than very long walks ( which, by the way, does no good for my arthritis. Yesterday's effort left me very much worse for wear!) Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss. Our vet told us when we loss Abby back in July to take all of Abby things. So that her smell wouldn't be around so much, our 12 year old golden Jill misses Abby but she is doing better. We couldn't take up Abby things, instead we got a golden puppy. So that has kept her busy, though there is a yellow lab that lives down the road from us. Abby was our yellow lab, but the yellow lab down the road was out being walked and chasing a ball and Jill saw it. I think she thought it was Abby, she wanted to go down the road to it and kept on looking down the street long after the dog had left. It's a hard time for everybody and your other dog is going to grieve as well. It going to take a lot of time. Once again sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Pilgrim123 said:


> Now that I no longer feel like I've been hit between the eyes by a sledge hammer, can anybody help me get our other dog through the grieving? Girly, a ten year old whippet cross we adopted when she was eight, is either actively looking for Pilgrim or lying on the bed watching the front gate. Any suggestions, other than very long walks ( which, by the way, does no good for my arthritis. Yesterday's effort left me very much worse for wear!) Thanks for any suggestions.


I am so very sorry about Pilgrim. I will add Pilgrim to the Rainbow Bridge List.
My only advice would be to shower Girly with attention and do things she likes to do and keep her company!!
I added Pilgrim to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge list:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-15.html#post4918569


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry and you are right, no amount of years with us is ever enough. Our Honey was 13 when we let her go to the Rainbow Bridge on the 13th of this month, and as with your baby, she let us know and we followed her wishes.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for adding Pilgrim to the list, Karen. I've discovered three shorter walks keeps Girly and I both occupied rather than one three-hour walk. Also, since Pilgrim was no longer able to come for walks and didn't do too well on his own, easing back into the exercise routine is probably wiser, anyway. Won't hurt the waistline, either, for both of us!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Why on earth would somebody cry because they didn't have to get the dog hair off their clothes before they went out? Ahh, only a dog lover. Some day, it will become the new normal. But not yet. How empty life is without him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Pilgrim123 said:


> Why on earth would somebody cry because they didn't have to get the dog hair off their clothes before they went out? Ahh, only a dog lover. Some day, it will become the new normal. But not yet. How empty life is without him!


My heart goes out to you and Girly!! 
You are right, only a real dog lover would do that!
I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear are romping with Pilgrim!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Just over three years ago, I came to this forum looking for reassurance I was doing the right thing. Pilgrim, my beautiful Pilgrim, was dying, fading gently like an Indian summer twilight. He wasn't ill, just old, his arthritic bones aching and his mind wandering into a world of his own, where he didn't recognise us or his home. He was lost and alone and surrounded by love he couldn't recognise as belonging to him. The only thing he never forgot was his dinner bowl. 
He had come to us as a little picture-postcard puppy, the sort of dog who belonged to movie stars or the very rich. He was perfect. We loved him from the moment he strolled into our house and that didn't change over the next twelve and a half years. When we had the incredible good fortune to also bring home his aunt, who was four months younger, he felt like his world was complete. They were a true pair for the rest of her life, running side by side as if they were tied together, sleeping in the same bed and eating out of the same bowl.
Pilgrim had his own heart boy, his once-in-a-lifetime boy, our son, who he loved almost as much as he loved Lily. If Lily couldn't go with them, he'd gladly run with our son and Matt, his friend, exploring the surrounding countryside. It was an idyllic life for boys and dogs of bike rides and fishing and cubbies. 
Inevitably, our son left home and Pilgrim slowed down, his arthritis worsening every year. When Pilgrim greeted our son on one of his visits with as much enthusiasm as he greeted the man who delivered the propane, we knew it was time. 
Three years ago today, we let Pilgrim go. Three years ago, our family lost a large piece of its heart. 

And it still hurts like crazy.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I understand how you feel. I still miss my Honeybear who has been at the bridge for over 10 years. Pilgrim sounds like one of the best Goldens ever.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry. These anniversaries are always so difficult. What a beautiful tribute to your sweet Pilgrim.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Anniversaries are hard Margaret...i know them well...thinking of you today...to me, the hurt never stops, just lessens...(((Hugs)))...


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Your tribute to Pilgrim was beautiful. I wish I could have known your sweet boy. It is just over 2 1/2 years since I lost my girl, Goldie. The anniversaries are hard. Those special dogs stay with us, in our hearts and heads forever, I think. The only thing I am sure about is that Pilgrim was lucky to have had you for a mom, Margaret. Hugs.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Your tribute gave me a lump in my throat, I know he will playing hard and getting up to mischief at the bridge. He brought you to this forum and we are all so glad that you're here, hugs to you Margaret x


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Margaret, I can picture Pilgrim running through the field with your son and his friend. Sounds like wonderfully happy times. He was blessed to be with with you, and you with him.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

What a lovely tribute to your dear Pilgrim. He had such a wonderful life with you. Hugs......


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, so very sweet. I still miss my two Bridge boys.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I missed this yesterday. Sending a big hug your way. Anniversaries are so hard.


----------



## Lexus (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Anniversaries are so hard! We will always miss them! I think about Smooch and Snobear all of the time.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Your tribute to Pilgrim was lovely.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just seeing this now, sorry. I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so hard, and it never seems to get any easier.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss. I know how heart wrenching this is. May Pilgrim rest in peace.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I just saw this, so sorry for your loss


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Hug your Honey. Fur is made for tears.
Love to you and yours,
Max


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci Bear (Sep 17, 2017)

Sorry about sweet Pilgrim. I know my other 2 Miss Bear even our 2 cats do. Our collie was newly adopted so after the first 2 days he seemed ok. Our other golden Sadie how is almost 15....I think the thing that is saving here is she can barely see or hear anymore. But I've taken to spoiling her. She was bonded to my daughter originally. But she's gone a lot now. And I was spending so much time with Bear. But now she's following me all over. Take a shower for me. I'm brushing her everyday. I take cuddle breaks on the floor with her. Benny walking her ( well she pulls the leash and runs even at her age ) She getting more treats than ever like chicken. I'm blessed to be a homemaker that I can spend so much time with my puppies.


----------

